# I will draw your betta for free



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

I will draw your bettas!
Please give me a picture of your betta from as many angles as possible.

Here is a picture I drew of my old betta.

It's edited a little bit, but that's it.....


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Here's the original


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Can you do one of Helios for me? I would love to see what you can do with him. I love your work


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

I would love to draw your betta, I'm on faction right now. So ill have to wait to get back to nj. Where my art supplies are.

I also have some other styles. I am currently working on other styles to experiment with. Would you rather like a betta drawn like one of these?

2


3


With crayons



4


5


6


Colored in with crayons



7


Colored with crayons


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry bettacrab, I haven't been on here a lot lately. I like both the drawing styles of 2 & 3 as well. You could do any of those & I don't mind the wait.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok when I'm back in nj ill draw your betta, ill on u when it's done


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

OOH I saw #3 on Google Images, did you use that?


Anyway, I like number 7, can you draw Perry like that?


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

I'll draw r betta, ill be home in Wednesday. I can stretch um but I cannot draw yet... I free drawer but yes I got the idea form google


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh OK. At least you're honest not like my friend. She traced some pictures and said she drew it but I obviously could see that she traced them because she doesn't draw like that. One she traced was my avatar...thanks for sketching Perry though.


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

can you draw my betta jets? [URL="







[/URL] [URL="







[/URL] [URL="







[/URL] these should be good?


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

What I'm saying is yes ill draw ur betta, I will do plan for hen I have acces to my supplies, ill draw jets too. I don't trace but I look lobe for inspirations


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Could you do milo realistically like number 4?


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Yah


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Ill sketch them out tomorrow and then ill color them on Wednesday 

Here's the order, if any one else wants me to do their betta I'm doing another 6 before I take a break

1-Helios
2-perry
3-jets
4-milo

If someone wants me to do multiple drawing of their betta or has multiple bettas they want me to draw post now


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

could you also draw my new girl stripes? or my other girl caledonia winter-may?

[URL="







[/URL] 
[URL="







[/URL] this is the best picture of stripes, shes just a baby yet, so small..and yes her eyes really do look like that


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

can you draw Q-Tip like number 3?


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes ill draw everyone's betta, I'm taking 1 more betta befor I start drawing, drawing starts in Wednesday 
So it's 
1-Helios
2-jets
3-perry
4-milo
5-q-tip
6-stripes
7- winter may


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

I drew all of them.njkw I just have to color


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Here's a video to see how ur fish are doing, ill post pics when I finish them.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GnMXXlg4uYk


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

I can't watch the video, but will wait until you are finished. Can't wait to see my Helios. Hope you had a good vacation


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks I had a great vaction. Ill me coloring today. They look great.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

OOH I can't wait!!!


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

So rear only milo is colored in


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

thats a nice picture


----------



## Lynzee (Jun 21, 2013)

I love your work!! =] It's different, and I love how you can get the different angles just right. Not very many of us can do that, including myself haha. It's always been difficult, anyway, great work!! =] I'll ask you to do one of mine as soon as you're a little less overwhelmed, and I get some better photos.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Ohh I can't wait to see mine!!!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry for not commenting X3 the Internet modem got knocked off the shelf and broke, we just got a new one and I have Internet again  anyways, I love the pic


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey, how are the colorings coming along? I love milo, such a great job on him.


----------



## taralovesanimals (May 26, 2013)

Could you please draw my betta Rocky realistically and colored in like #2?
EDIT: Possible without the fin rot? His fins not completely healed yet..


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey guys sorry I have been really busy. I will hopefully color the rest in Sunday. We yes ill draw ur betta


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Helios!


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Perry the betta


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

AWW Perry is lovely!!! Thank you!!! :thankyou:


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Bettacrab said:


> Helios!


I LOVE it! Thank you! He's So cute in this picture. It's great!


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

hey how are the bettas coming?


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Good


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Jets and friends


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

thank you..i love it


----------

